# Desktop - czyli make.conf VS profile

## Xywa

Witam,

Jak wiadomo Gentoo uzywa roznych profili np:

```
# eselect profile list 

Available profile symlink targets: 

[1] default-linux/amd64/2006.1 

[2] default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop 

[3] default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-symlinks 

[4] default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib 

[5] default-linux/amd64/2007.0 

[6] default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop 

[7] default-linux/amd64/2007.0/no-multilib 

[8] default-linux/amd64/2007.0/server 

[9] hardened/amd64 

[10] hardened/amd64/multilib 

[11] selinux/2007.0/amd64 

[12] selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened 

[13] default/linux/amd64/2008.0 

[14] default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop * 

[15] default/linux/amd64/2008.0/developer 

[16] default/linux/amd64/2008.0/no-multilib 

[17] default/linux/amd64/2008.0/server 

[18] hardened/linux/amd64
```

Ja uzywam kompa na co_dzien jako desktop (office, maile, przegladarka, filmy, grafika, etc) - przelaczylem wiec domyslny profile na desktop (jak zrobilem zle to mnie poprawcie), uznajac ze bedzie najlepszy dla mnie. Co jakis czas sie zmienia profil, a z nim zestaw flag dla danego profilu. Moje pytanie brzmi:

Czy uzywajac komputer jako desktop lepiej polegac wylacznie na flagach z profilu, czy dodac swoja dluga liste do pliku make.conf? Co jest lepsze? Zauwazylem ze czasami zdarza sie sytuacja ze jakas flage wylaczono z profilu destkop, wiec musialo byc jakis powod za tym, a ja znowu nie chce miec za duzo wlaczonych niepotrzebnych flag. Ostatnio zauwazylem tez ze jakis pakiet mowil mi, ze sa wlaczane dwie flagi,a program w zasadzie powinien byc skompilowany tylko z jedna z nich. 

Czekam na wasze opinie.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## largo3

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Czy uzywajac komputer jako desktop lepiej polegac wylacznie na flagach z profilu, czy dodac swoja dluga liste do pliku make.conf? Co jest lepsze?

 

Używam Gentoo, bo w łatwy sposób mogę dostosować cały system do swoich wymagań. Dlatego nie widzę powodu żeby ograniczać się tylko do USE zawartych w profilu.

Profil traktuję jako konfigurację początkową, którą z biegiem czasu zmieniam wedle własnych potrzeb.

----------

## Xywa

OK - czas zatem na przykład, że co za dużo USE to niezdrowo:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 16) dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 to /
> 
>  * cyrus-sasl-2.1.22.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ...                                                     [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking ebuild checksums  ...                                                                            [ ok ]
> ...

 

----------

## largo3

To robisz: 

```
echo "dev-libs/cyrus-sasl berkdb -gdbm" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 lub: 

```
echo "dev-libs/cyrus-sasl -berkdb gdbm" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

 w zależności czy chcesz mieć obsługę BerkeleyDB lub GNU DB.  :Wink: 

Potem normalnie emerge dev-libs/cyrus-sasl.

W tym przypadku to i tak jeszcze dobrze, że masz komunikat jakie flagi powodują błąd.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Xywa

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> W tym przypadku to i tak jeszcze dobrze, że masz komunikat jakie flagi powodują błąd. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.

 

No właśnie, zazwyczaj podczas updateu komp chodzi w nocy i wszystko leci domyślnie, raczej nigdy nie czytam tych komunikatów po - tylko odpalam etc-update. Dopiero niedawno odkryłem logi /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log

Wiec mysle ze domyslne flagi w profile sa tak ustawione, ze nie koliduja wzajemnie ze soba - chyba ze sie myle...

----------

## largo3

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/targets/desktop/make.defaults,v 1.1 2008/04/01 17:41:36 wolf31o2 Exp $

USE="acpi alsa branding cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap libnotify mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl pdf png ppds qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"

# This is added for GNOME/Xfce

USE="${USE} startup-notification"

# Adding this for bluetooth support

USE="${USE} bluetooth"
```

To flagi USE z profilu 2008.0/Desktop. 

Sporą część wyłączam, bo np. nie potrzebuje kompilować wszystkiego ze wsparciem dla HAL-a, DBus-a, czy QT. 

Dla mnie rezygnacja z samodzielnego ustawiania flag USE to właściwie rezygnacja z Gentoo. Po co mam wszystko kompilować skoro ktoś za mnie zdecydował co będzie wkompilowane (flagi gnome, kde? używam Fluxboksa a przez te flagi może będę musiał doinstalować jakieś paczki z GNOME/KDE). W tym wypadku wybrałbym Archa lub Slacka.

Peace.   :Cool: 

----------

## Robert W.

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> OK - czas zatem na przykład, że co za dużo USE to niezdrowo:
> 
>  *Quote:*   >>> Emerging (1 of 16) dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r2 to /
> 
>  * cyrus-sasl-2.1.22.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ...                                                     [ ok ]
> ...

 

Tu jest napisane że berkdb będzie dla tego pakietu wyłączona. Więc nie trzeba się tym przejmować. A poza tym obydwie flagi są narzucone przez profil.

----------

